# Neisman and Bischoff



## seaviews2

Hi

We have just bought an Arto (second hand 2006 - 3000 miles on clock)

Is there any chance that we N and B owners can have a sub section in here covering this manufacturer? 

I am already feeling like a tiny bit inferior and a minority having just px'ed our Hymer.

I'd love to know how many N and B owners we have in MHF members.

Regards

Pat and Wendy


----------



## kazzzy

I agree, I recently collected my new 2007 Arto can we please have our own N&B section we feel left out 8O Does anyone else out there own a N&B :?:


----------



## kazzzy

seaviews 2, what do you think to yours ? Ours is fab and very well put together only had one problem with a failed water pump but fixed by the dealer very quickly. I visited the factory back in March as I was working in Germany for a while and saw our in production see some of my previous threads for pictures and more details.


----------



## seaviews2

Hi Kazzy


I love our Arto too. I like the sloping dashboard except that when we are driving everyone looks at us and sees us from just above the waist up. We had a 2005 Hymer before this but couldn't believe the difference in noise levels inside the cab betwen the two.

I saw your photos and read about you going to Germany just before we bought ours.

Hope we get our sub forum, so we can see who else has one.


----------



## bognormike

Hello chaps

I've put in a request to the Boss to set up a separate section; good luck
:wink:


----------



## teemyob

*Arto Thingies*

Hello,

Are All N&M's Fiats & ivecos?

Trev


----------



## nukeadmin

Just made a new Niesmann & Bischoff forum section for you


----------



## bognormike

and moved this thread :wink:


----------



## kazzzy

Thanks to Nuke and Bognormike, we finally feel wanted  Does anybody else out there own a N&B would love to hear from you how do you find them any common problems or gripes :?: Anyone else got a 2007 Arto would love to exchange views. :lol:


----------



## seaviews2

Just looked on sub forum and found new section for N & B so now I can ask all you N & B owners to help me with my technical queries.

Please can anyone out there tell me..... Err!! Err!! Err!!

Damn! Can't think of owt to ask http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif

Pat


----------



## richard863

*> Niesmann & Bischoff*

Hi Trev
Arto's in the main are on Fiats, there have been some on Merc chassis.

Flair's are on Fiat, Iveco, occassionally on a Man, these are the 8200 series

Clou's can be on Man, AEC, Mercs, but in the main on Man's.

Hope this might clear up your query.

Kazzy in your MH section you have the E&I round the wrong way in Niesman, if your interested that is.

Kind regards


----------



## lancia

No we dont have a Niesmann&Bischoff but I sure would like an Arto 69EGB,
best layout I have seen but I dont have the odd 60K£ 

Regards

Barrie


----------



## richard863

*Try this site for N&B*

Hi all

http://www.nandb.biz/ 
It is a start and we do have links with the factory in Polch. Oh and they have a Stellplatz on site you only pay for the hook up & water.

Kind regards


----------



## kazzzy

Thanks richard863 someone finally spoted my deliberate mistake  all correct now.


----------



## b16duv

Hi Seaviews2, 

Don't feel inferior now you have an Arto - you've moved from a ford fiesta to a mercedes a class. 'Popular' is just another word for common. he he


----------



## sheringham

A "large" N&B seen on the Stellplatz at Trier

at £100K+ I wish :lol: 

Ron


----------



## aultymer

Hey Guys, how cool is that? A trailer behind and a Smart car on a push type 'A' Frame. Can this be legal in the UK too? :evil:


----------



## gabbie

*niesmann & bischoff*

hi all , I am here up in bonnie scotland. I thought I was on my own, I felt left out. I have a 2004 flair 7100i and I love it. I've owned it for the past two and a half years. No problems so far. The Iveco gets 18mpg but it is six and a half ton.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi All,
Just like to add my name to this thread having recently purchased a Flair 8000i on an Iveco - wow is it quiet. The difference between our Dethleffs and the N+B Flair is worlds apart. No rattles, much smoother engine and so much space inside. The only down side so far is that it is much higher than the Dethleffs or most other MH's for that matter - still just need to think ahead more I guess. Really looking forward to our Italy trip in Jan to try it out in anger.


----------



## richard863

*N&B UK*

Hi Vennwood

Yes they are a fab machine, but like all MHs you will find the need to personalise it to your needs.

If you have any engineering problems look at http://www.nandb.biz/ other owners usually have a answer for it. I understand the Brownhills Nth site are going to be the best for N&B owners with the blessing of Preston. We will see.

Are you going to the N&B February 17th to 22nd rally at Sesto in the Italian Dolomites? It always has been a great time. If you need more info please PM me.

Are you the Pete M on the N&B site? a strange coincidence if not.

We are going to have a get together in Cardiff over the new year, parked in Sophia gardens it is only 10 minute walk into the town centre.

With kind regards


----------



## rb323

Just adding my name to list bought my Arto in April this year, private sale love it. Had problem with tyre pressures at first till I rang Michelin and reduced pressure all round visited waybridge first.


----------



## 97201

Cor!

Just looked at the pic that Ron posted. How far back are the front wheels placed?

Never mind tail swing, now there's nose swing as well 8O 

Ian


----------



## richard863

*Guess what*

Hi Pete

The reason its shaped like that is to accommodate the Jacuzzi. You have to remember to empty it before traveling, its linked to the ignition to prevent side swing. 8)

Best wishes & and have a happy Christmas
Peace be with you.


----------



## jams101

camperian said:


> Cor!
> 
> Just looked at the pic that Ron posted. How far back are the front wheels placed?
> 
> Never mind tail swing, now there's nose swing as well 8O
> 
> Ian


No idea how you can tell the back from the front.

Trailer at one end and car at the other end of a 40ft container in white....Ugly as, no doubt great inside....


----------



## CliveMott

Can we join when we get ours? - even though it will have a Hymer badge on the front?
C.


----------

